# soap making



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Most Soap bulletin boards are dead.
If you are soaping small scale, go ahead and buy your oils from Sam's club or Costco.
If you big time into soaping go ahead and contact http://soaperschoice.com/

best of luck,

Kurt


----------



## d.presson (Jun 14, 2006)

check ebay also, that where I got mine, also do a google search "soap making" you find a lot of info.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I second the link for soaperschoice (Columbus Foods) Since you're in Pgh, why not check out the restaurant supply district for olive oil. Its gone up quite a bit everywhere, but higher local prices may be offset by lack of shipping costs.


----------

